# Emily....



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Emily was one of a pair of six-year-old sisters surrendered to YGRR because their family was moving and could only take two of their four dogs with them. The Goldens were brought to a YGRR veterinarian where both dogs were found to have long standing, severe ear infections that caused thickening of their ear canals. Emily also was obesely overweight at 102 pounds. Antibiotic treatment was begun and both dogs were taken to a specialist to determine if surgery would be necessary. Fortunately, a combination of antibiotics and an ointment containing steroids reduced the swelling in their ear canals and ultimately took care of the infection. 
Emily's ears were the most seriously effected and she stayed at Riverview for a few months longer than her sister. Emily also lost 20 pounds during her stay so she was moving around alot more easily when the veterinarian took her off medical hold! Repeat adopters who had been waiting for a female were called to meet Emily and they immediately saw what a sweet Golden girl she was. Now Emily regularly goes for two long walks each day and has settled right into her new home. Her adopters are experienced Golden owners who will continually monitor Emily's ears so that she will receive appropriate treatment going forward. Only happy days ahead for Emily! 


Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. is a non-profit 501(c)(3) organization founded in 1985. Rescue and Adoption services for Golden Retrievers from the six New England states. Address: P.O. Box 808, Hudson, MA 01749-0808 Hotline: 978-568-9700 

TOP 
Adopt A Golden • Surrender A Golden • Rescue Stories Donations • YGRR Calendar Helpful Dog Info •All Breed Rescue • E-Mail About YGRR • Join YGRR • Special Events • YGRR Store 
​


----------



## Nikki Boy (Mar 14, 2009)

Yay for Emily - so glad the story has ended so happily for her. She looks like a sweet girl.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Great happy story!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a happy ending. So glad for Emily and her new family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emily*

Emily is so loveable!!!

Have a beautiful life, girl!!::wavey:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Such a pretty girl and glad she got her furever home.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So happy that Emily will have a great rest of her life in competent care. Great to hear things are looking up for her.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Another happy ending story.Yaaaa!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

what a happy story! I'm glad she has found her forever home and that her little ears are better now.

Debbie & mason


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Emily is Beautiful...and I am so happy she now will get the care and love she so deserves. :smooch:


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Another great happy ending - Emily is a sweet golden.


----------

